# Reparar maquina de termofusion



## osqui (Jul 11, 2013)

hola amigos un saludo a todos,me trajeron una maquina de termofusion para reparar,la resistencia funciona,el problema esta en la parte electrónica,tengo un trafo que me da 6.5v,no encuentro el puente de diodos,alguno de ustedes sabe algo de estas maquinas si hay alguna pagina de internet para ver el diagrama ,sialguien sabe donde conseguir repuestos.vivo en buenos aires.desde ya agradesco cualquier información. ...


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 11, 2013)

La gran mayoría que he visto tienen uno de estos , no te compliques  :

_Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLA-465622422-termostato-de-bulbo-y-capilar-_JM_


Necesitas el de 0 a 300


Polipropileno (PP) 260ºC
Polietileno de Alta Densidad (PEAD) – Alto Peso Molecular 240-250ºC
Polivinilideno Fluorado (PVDF) 230-250ºC


----------



## osqui (Jul 12, 2013)

amigo me aconsejas que saque la parte electrónica y ponga un termostato?saludos


----------



## solaris8 (Jul 12, 2013)

es buena idea, sino  sube unas fotos de la placa, transformador, modelo y marca de la maquina
en la empresa tienen una para caños de 6 y 10 pulgadas....


----------

